#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγές και νέες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες στο TAXISnet ( ΦΕΜ , ΦΟΡΟΣ ΕΡΓΟΛΑΒΩΝ ΚΤΛ )

## accounter

*Αλλαγές και νέες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες στο TAXISnet*

  Η Διεύθυνση Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης (ΔΗΛΕΔ) της Γενικής Γραμματείας Δημοσίων Εσόδων (ΓΓΔΕ) ενημερώνει ότι τέθηκαν σε λειτουργία έξι νέες ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες στο περιβάλλον του TAXISnet, με στόχο την εξυπηρέτηση του πολίτη (αποφυγή επίσκεψης στη ΔΟΥ) και τη μείωση διαχειριστικού κόστους των ΔΟΥ. 
  Αυτές είναι: 

Δήλωση Απόδοσης Προκαταβλητέου Φόρου στις Αμοιβές Αρχιτεκτόνων      & Μηχανικών,Δήλωση Απόδοσης Παρακρατούμενου Φόρου Εισοδήματος Εργολάβων,Δήλωση Απόδοσης Παρακρατούμενου Φόρου από Προμήθειες κάθε είδους      αγαθών ή Παροχής Υπηρεσιών από τις Δημόσιες Υπηρεσίες, ΟΤΑ, ΝΠΔΔ, κτλ.,Γενική και Συγκεντρωτική Εικόνα Ρυθμίσεων (στην επιλογή      Προσωποποιημένης Πληροφόρησης) και εκτύπωσης της «Ταυτότητας Ρυθμισμένης Οφειλής      (ΤΡΟ)» για την πληρωμή σε Τράπεζες ή τα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. στη διεύθυνση https://www1.gsis.gr/taxisnet/info,Ηλεκτρονικό Πιστοποιητικό ΕΝΦΙΑ για Φυσικά Πρόσωπα. Εκδίδεται για      κάθε Αριθμό Ταυτότητας Ακινήτου (ΑΤΑΚ) χωριστά. Για το έτος 2014      χορηγείται πιστοποιητικό για τα έτη 2010-2013, https://www1.gsis.gr/webtax3/etak/faces/index.jspx,Συμφωνητικά Μίσθωσης και Αποδεικτικό Υποβολής. Υποβολή - Αποδοχή      δηλώσεων στοιχείων μισθώσεων ακίνητης περιουσίας στις οποίες ο πολίτης      εμφανίζεται ως εκμισθωτής ή μισθωτής. Η υποβολή γίνεται στη διεύθυνση www1.gsis.gr/sgsisapps/plcs      μέσω ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας. 
  Παράλληλα, η ΔΗΛΕΔ ανακοινώνει ότι: 
  Α. Για το Ο.Π.Σ. TAXIS, ολοκληρώθηκαν και είναι σε παραγωγική λειτουργία από την Πέμπτη 2.1.2014 στις 12:00, οι αλλαγές-επικαιροποιήσεις των εφαρμογών στο πλαίσιο του νέου Κώδικα Φορολογικής Διαδικασίας και της αποσυμφόρησης των Ταμείων των ΔΟΥ, που αφορούν: 

Στην αποδέσμευση της δήλωσης (περίπου 50 τύποι δηλώσεων) από την      πληρωμή, σε περίπτωση χρεωστικής δήλωσης. Ειδικότερα, κατά την οριστική      υποβολή της δήλωσης παράγεται και εκτυπώνεται η Ταυτότητα Οφειλής (ΤΟ),      ώστε ο υπόχρεος έγκαιρα να μπορεί να πληρώσει στις Τράπεζες ή τα ΕΛΤΑ.Σε αλλαγές των εφαρμογών των Εσόδων, όπως: 
  α. Βεβαιώσεις δηλώσεων και χορήγηση ΤΟ, 
  β. Επανεκτύπωση ΤΟ με κριτήρια (όπως ΑΦΜ), 
  γ. Διαχείριση Ρύθμισης Χρεών. Εμφάνιση και εκτύπωση Ταυτότητας Ρυθμισμένης Οφειλής (ΤΡΟ), 
  δ. Κεντρική Εικόνα Φορολογούμενου (εμφάνιση ταυτοτήτων οφειλών), 
  ε. Έκδοση Αποδεικτικού Φορολογικής Ενημερότητας (ΑΦΕ). Αλλαγή στους μήνες ισχύος και επιπρόσθετα κριτήρια, 
  στ. Ανασκόπηση ΑΦΕ, με διαθέσιμη την Ταυτότητα Οφειλής Παρακράτησης (ΤΟΠ), 
  ζ. Βεβαίωση Οφειλής και ανάκτησή της, με διαθέσιμη την Ταυτότητα Οφειλής Βεβαίωσης (ΤΒΟ), 
  η. Πίστωση και διαχείριση εισπράξεων και προσαυξήσεων. Χρέη τα οποία βεβαιώνονται από 1.1.2014 και δόσεις των χρεών που καθίστανται ληξιπρόθεσμες από 1.1.2014 επιβαρύνονται με τους κατά περίπτωση τόκους και πρόστιμα, 
  Β. Για το ΟΠΣ TAXISnet, ολοκληρώθηκαν και είναι σε παραγωγική λειτουργία από την Παρασκευή 3.1.2014 στις 12:00, οι αλλαγές – επικαιροποιήσεις των εφαρμογών στο πλαίσιο του νέου Κώδικα Φορολογικής Διαδικασίας που αφορούν: 

Στην αποσυσχέτιση της δήλωσης (περίπου 20 τύποι δηλώσεων) από την      πληρωμή, σε περίπτωση χρεωστικής δήλωσης. Ειδικότερα, κατά την οριστική      υποβολή της δήλωσης, η δήλωση (εκτελεστός τίτλος) προωθείται στο TAXIS και      για τη χρεωστική παράγεται η Ταυτότητα Οφειλής, προκειμένου ο υπόχρεος να      μπορεί να καταβάλει εφάπαξ, ή την 1η δόση ή μέρος του ποσού οφειλής, στην      Τράπεζα ή τα ΕΛΤΑ. Διαγραφή δήλωσης δεν επιτρέπεται σε καμία περίπτωση.Σε τροποποιήσεις ενεργειών στη σελίδα αποθηκευμένων δηλώσεων,      προβολής κατάστασης, επιτυχούς συναλλαγής, επανεκτύπωσης ΤΟ.      Απενεργοποίηση διαγραφής χρεωστικής δήλωσης – μηνύματα.Στην αλλαγή του Αποδεικτικού Φορολογικής Ενημερότητας ως προς τον      τύπο, το περιεχόμενο και τους ελέγχους, ήτοι: 
  α. Μήνες ισχύος 2 αντί 4 
  β. Πρόσθετη προϋπόθεση χορήγησης, οι δηλώσεις ΦΕ και ΦΠΑ της τελευταίας 5ετίας. 
  Οι φορολογούμενοι μπορούν να ενημερωθούν για πιθανές οφειλές και υποχρεώσεις τους στο TAXISnet, από την επιλογή της Προσωποποιημένης Πληροφόρησης - Στοιχεία Οφειλών https://www1.gsis.gr/taxisnet/info. 
  Τέλος, μέσα από την επιλογή της Διαχείρισης Λογαριασμού στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση https://www1.gsis.gr/taxisnet/mytaxisnet, οι πολίτες καλούνται να τροποποιούν - ενημερώνουν τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας τους (Ηλεκτρονική Διεύθυνση, Τηλέφωνα Επικοινωνίας) ώστε έγκαιρα και έγκυρα να ενημερώνονται για θέματα που τους αφορούν.

----------

ΝΙΚ Α

----------

